# In The Detail..... New Dealer Wonder Sealant



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

There's a new kid on the "dealer sealant" block.....

we had the rep around last week, 5 year guarantee against swirls, fading, birdbombs, chemicals, brake dust... normal stuff they come out with - even say its safe for car washes. asked him to confirm all that and he said "absolutely". no need for conservers or re-application either. sounds good doesn't it...... a few inconsistencies in the sales blurb, but i'll give them the benefit of the doubt.

blagged a bottle off him to give it a test. just zaino'd the misses' car, so i'll limit it to the bonnet, wheels and windows.

First to prep the surface.... weapons of choice...










2 hits with the 3.02 and followed up with the final finish. check the surface with an IPA wipe










LED light to check...



















The sealant - quite an ammonia-y smell to it. very thin, goes on easily and cures in about 15 mins. Applied in straight lines as per instructions, but used a damp MF pad rather than the cloth supplied










Bonnet after










Wheel after










Quick Z8 wipe down










Gratuitous shiny shot 















It doesn't seem to add (or take away) from the finish and it sheeted off the bonnet fairly well. I'm going to use my normal wash process on the car, but i'm going to use a normal sponge on the bonnet - they supply one and are happy guarantee wont swirl. we'll see how it goes.....


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looking forward to the results, some pretty bold claims made so will be interesting to see if it holds up


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

It doenst work mate !!! We have got loads at work as we own a Huyundai Franchise . Got it on the VXR at them moment !!

Our Polaks have swirled it up nicely allready !!!

Pics up soon .

Hope your september is going well 

Andy


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

andybl said:


> It doesn't work mate !!!


Now I'm shocked 

I told him he'd owe me a re-spray if it didn't 

Yeah, septembers not too bad, had busy week last week

we got a Hyundai franchise too.... we sold 3 Sonata's last week


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

In The Detail said:


> Now I'm shocked
> 
> I told him he'd owe me a re-spray if it didn't
> 
> ...


3 Sonantas You must of hit the uk target for the model then :lol:

Driving a Santa Fe Limited today as the Boss as borrowed the VXR . Quite a Nice car

Andy


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

Agree with Andy B, and to be honest I don't believe any any sealant will
last that long with out some form of maintenance.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

don't get me wrong - i dont either, but i thought I'd give it a fair test - after all if i cant keep it unswirled, how can a "normal" person?

they were very bold claims that he made.....


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

That bottle and what was described makes me think of G Techniq C1 
Though if not that product, possibly a competitors copycat like some of those Japanese coatings that porta is telling me about

I have doubts that even GLARE Advanced, a made for Australian conditions 7 year guaranteed sealant would last more than a few years

Yes Glare bonds deep with the paint but geez it sure is pushing the boundaries somewhat
No sealant totally prevents fallout
resists it maybe but thats it


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

interesting but im some what sceptical


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice, and sold 2 Sonata's!!!!! JESUS!!!! 

I Was thinking I30 the spec is massive on a premier!!!!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I almost bought a Kia Pro-Ceed a while ago, but they wouldn't shift on the price as it was brand spanking new, brilliant car though, looks really nice in my eyes too.

Back to the product, it'll be interesting, the application seems just like EGP......wonder if it's rebranded lol

btw, Dream Machines, best avatar EVER.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

definately not EGP, felt more oily and totally different smell.

meant to get a bead shot this morning as a Zaino comaprison, but mrs went to work before i could. definately not as slick (not that it means much by itself). I'll leave it a month before i do any comaprison.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks mother goose. 

Does it smell a little like IPA?
C1 does


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

no - ammonia!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> That bottle and what was described makes me think of G Techniq C1
> Though if not that product, possibly a competitors copycat like some of those Japanese coatings that porta is telling me about
> 
> I have doubts that even GLARE Advanced, a made for Australian conditions 7 year guaranteed sealant would last more than a few years
> ...


The jap coatings I was speaking about came out a couple of year before C1so I can´t see how they can be copy cats?

Some of these coatings actualy works _very_ good. 5 years? Don´t think so but 18-24 months? Yes.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Porta said:


> The jap coatings I was speaking about came out a couple of year before C1so I can´t see how they can be copy cats?
> 
> Some of these coatings actualy works _very_ good. 5 years? Don´t think so but 18-24 months? Yes.


What sealants do you know of that really last that long??? honestly ?

C1 is the longest lasting sealant iv ever come across and im pretty sure that wont get sold to dealer valeters to apply as they make enough mess with supaguard let alone C1 lol


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

It´s not a sealant, but a coating just like C1. It´s applied with a spray gun and it will sheet like crazy even after year.

Here is a application video 




I have C1 on my sisters car, applied it in july last year. Will give it a proper wash and see how the coating feel.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

That's a helluva lot of product being sprayed there.
Not convinced by that sort of application method it'd be all that effective.

Sealant/coating - means the same thing, only using semantics to try and differentiate them.


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

Any update Mate ???


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

going wash the car every two weeks, but update monthly. got to be said not that impressed on the wheels, they wouldn't clean with a foam and pressure wash (which they did with rimwax), but cant tell the difference yet on the bonnet 50/50 with Z2.

has developed a strange mottled appearance in certain lights that i cant pick up on the camera, no doubt down to me applying incorrectly


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

have you ever tried EGP on the wheels? I read somewhere that was supposed to be pretty good!


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

Did you use the paint cleaner supplied in the Valetor pack before applying the sealant ?


Just out of interest


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i was going to say, if it doesnt work, hey'll just say you didnt apply it correctly


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> have you ever tried EGP on the wheels? I read somewhere that was supposed to be pretty good!


'Tis good, but theres other, better products out there.



andybl said:


> Did you use the paint cleaner supplied in the Valetor pack before applying the sealant ?
> 
> Just out of interest


no, he didn't give me any. was polished and ipa wiped before application though so wouldn't have needed it - especially as he reckons you can just put it straight onto a non-prepped used car.....


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

In The Detail said:


> no, he didn't give me any. was polished and ipa wiped before application though so wouldn't have needed it - especially as he reckons you can just put it straight onto a non-prepped used car.....


Ive got a black Astra in the showroom i used some 3m finnesse applied by Rotary on a finishing pad to remove swirls . Car looked good with a nice glossy pearl showing .

Then use the precleanse as supplied . After the bonnet looked awful dont know what happend but it just looked mottled and dull .

So polished it again and applied the sealent cant say that im all that impressed.

It is however doing a good job on the windows of our VXR demo models they are sheeting really well !!!

Andy


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

Porta said:


> It´s not a sealant, but a coating just like C1. It´s applied with a spray gun and it will sheet like crazy even after year.
> 
> Here is a application video YouTube - ã‚¬ãƒ©ã‚¹ã‚³ãƒ¼ãƒ†ã‚£ãƒ³ã‚°ã€Žã‚¦ãƒ«ãƒˆãƒ©ã‚¿ãƒ•ã‚³ãƒ¼ãƒˆã€�ã�®æ-½å·¥é¢¨æ™¯
> 
> I have C1 on my sisters car, applied it in july last year. Will give it a proper wash and see how the coating feel.


the fan pattern on that gun is not wide enough and whats more he does not overlap each pass by 50% either,he should have cross hatched the passes for even coverage,so i fail to see how that is a guaranteed sealant finish with big gaps between passes , pressure looks too high judging by the bounce off (fog),if i had painted panels in that fashion i would have been sacked , a complete joke imo


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

andybl said:


> Ive got a black Astra in the showroom i used some 3m finnesse applied by Rotary on a finishing pad to remove swirls . Car looked good with a nice glossy pearl showing .
> 
> Then use the precleanse as supplied . After the bonnet looked awful dont know what happend but it just looked mottled and dull .
> 
> ...


is ok on the windows of my wifes car. thats the wierd thing, crap on wheels, seems ok (at the mo) on paint and pretty good on glass. maybe they should change their advertising!


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

It looks like Im glad we didnt have this stuff put on our new car, the dealership didnt seemt o push it that hard though.


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

*slightly converted*

Jed From Paintseal Europe came in to my place today to demo the product . After a fiery start with me being very off . I changed my opinion .

We have done a Bright Blue Tigra in our showroom and at the moment I am impressed .

attached is a Product Failure test run by Simoniz in the usa who Put a treated car through 1 car wash 100 times in a day to simulate a 5 year was cycle on a car .

oclick on the first link on this google search [URL]http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=Simoniz+GlassCoat+Product+Failure+Test&btnG=Google+Search&meta=

as it will not post on here as it is not embedded for some reason

It will not protect against swirls or they can not guarantee it as its not been tested for that . It is safe on glass and black rub strips and trim .

I'm going to try it on my Demo vehicle for a month and see how i get on .

Andy


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

if it was glass NANOcoat they might have a chance :lol:

what i cant get my head around, is that they say it doesn't scratch, but wont stop swirls - which are small scratches! and i cant believe it is tough enough that it is deforming the paint underneath the coating, without breaking the coating, if that makes sense?

g3 still beading and sheeting well at the moment - cant really tell the difference between it and Z2 at the moment, other than the Z2 side looks "purer"


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

I know what you mean about the scratches , i think they have all got a little confused at G3 

Jed said that the tigra that i preppared felt very good and the Coating in his opinion left it feeling even smoother . Im not sure .

The tigra is 100% defect free . so will give it a wash using one bucket and no prewash foam next week and see how it looks after .

Andy


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> the fan pattern on that gun is not wide enough and whats more he does not overlap each pass by 50% either,he should have cross hatched the passes for even coverage,so i fail to see how that is a guaranteed sealant finish with big gaps between passes , pressure looks too high judging by the bounce off (fog),if i had painted panels in that fashion i would have been sacked , a complete joke imo


Ha ha, was thinking the same thing. Love the way you can also here lots of wind noise blowing the excess over everything else in sight.


----------



## mart21 (May 15, 2008)

anymore updates on the G-3?


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

yes indeed, updates!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

there was an update.... HERE

i stripped it last week - the beading and sheeting seemed to suddenly stop - its only had "contactless" washes consisting of a hyperwash foam and pw rinse, so i was a bit suprised by that. as these properties had gone, and the Z2 looked much better (and it was actually sunny!) i took the opertunity to sort the car out.
i'm under no illusion that the G3 was still on there as it still had the slightly mottled, plasticy look to it, so it was still offering some protection, and the glass was still sheeting well ( i found it great on the windows ). what was a bit of a concern to me is that as something that is advertised as "resistant to chemicals" a strong G101 foam seemed to strip it! not good if its going in for dealer washes.
At the dealership, they've dropped it in favour of supaguard again as the drying times weren't great in the damp/cold, and overall the "aftercare pack" (that never gets used!) is a much more professional looking bit of kit. the finish was less hit or miss as well.

if someone was looking on ebay for these type of products, on a light car i'd say go G3, dark one supaguard - and think of it as just another sealant..... and no worse than some of the other more expensive products i've used. if someone was looking for a product to put on the car for the winter when they know they cant get to clean the car for ages, its not too bad.

As I'm more interested in looks, I'll be sticking to Zaino though.......


----------

